# 911 bids in 2015 (LA COUNTY)



## cspinebrah (Oct 31, 2013)

So the 911 bids are around the corner and ive been hearing many rumors about some companies losing/gaining 911 area. 

some things ive heard are, AmeriCare will lose all 911 maybe to CARE or McCormick, Cole Schaefer will lose the Foothills to AMR and some of they're Pomona Area to CARE. 

ANYONE HEARD OF ANYTHING ELES!?


----------



## ITBITB13 (Nov 1, 2013)

La city 800 rigs to Care Ambulance.


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

Ivan_13 said:


> La city 800 rigs to Care Ambulance.



I am all for privatizing EMS in LA city, but I doubt this will happen. besides the fact that they just added 11 BLS ambulances this year and have finally reached their goal of an ambulance in every station. The union will never stand for a reduction in staffing, and the city will not transition these 300 firefighter positions to engines or trucks.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 1, 2013)

socalmedic said:


> I am all for privatizing EMS in LA city, but I doubt this will happen. besides the fact that they just added 11 BLS ambulances this year and have finally reached their goal of an ambulance in every station. The union will never stand for a reduction in staffing, and the city will not transition these 300 firefighter positions to engines or trucks.



Especially since they're hiring an additional 300+ firefighters over the next couple years. 

I've heard from AMR during a recent test that they fully expect to regain the Pomona EOA (Schaefer's one and only LA County 911 area). A buddy of mine who worked at Schaefer till he got an FD job told me he pretty much expects Schaefer to lose it as well. 

Although Care does have an Irwindale station now (that's where they got their fugly Stryker vans at so I've heard, definitely seen plenty of those Care vans around town) so they might just be putting themselves into a position to bid on it (maybe even AMRs SGV area or both, but I really don't see AMR losing the SGV)


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ivan_13 said:


> La city 800 rigs to Care Ambulance.




Can we please stop perpetuating rumors like this? Because what happens is some gullible new EMT reads stuff like this and spreads it around like wild fire, and or makes his decision on where to apply thinking that because he read that "care was taking over LAFD BLS transport" he will be able to work on them.

So PLEASE STOP with these ridiculous rumors. 

I know you think because CARE sent rigs to city hall or whatever that its gunna happen. But you need to think about the political backlash that a move like that will cause. Its not going to happen.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Nov 2, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> Can we please stop perpetuating rumors like this? Because what happens is some gullible new EMT reads stuff like this and spreads it around like wild fire, and or makes his decision on where to apply thinking that because he read that "care was taking over LAFD BLS transport" he will be able to work on them.
> 
> So PLEASE STOP with these ridiculous rumors.
> 
> I know you think because CARE sent rigs to city hall or whatever that its gunna happen. But you need to think about the political backlash that a move like that will cause. Its not going to happen.




Not to be rude, but am I the only one that thinks it's pretty funny when people get mad over something pretty meaningless like a rumor? ^_^

I heard this "rumor" from what I feel is a very credible source (even though the person isn't at all affiliated with Care/Falck..) , so I'm just passing on the knowledge. Anything is a possibility with ems..


----------



## ITBITB13 (Nov 2, 2013)

cspinebrah said:


> some things ive heard are, AmeriCare will lose all 911 maybe to CARE, Cole Schaefer will lose the some of they're Pomona Area to Care



That would be awesome. I would love to work for Care if they got Santa Monica..^_^


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2013)

Ivan_13 said:


> That would be awesome. I would love to work for Care if they got Santa Monica..^_^



Well considering Santa Monica is surrounded by McCormick's area, they'd probably be more likely to pick it up than Care. Either that they'd go back to Gerber. 



Sometime ago I found an online copy of the minutes from the city hall meeting from Torrance in 2011 when they voted to continue using Gerber. If I can find it again I'll post the link. But anyway it included a summary of which companies bid and their arguments and what not. Only 5 companies actually bid on Torrance: Gerber, AmeriCare, McCormick, AmbuServe, and GCTI. 

Even though they're currently an IFT only company,  AmbuServe IS CAAS accredited. Of the 6 current 911 ambulance companies in LA Co, only AMR, AmeriCare, and Care are also. Schaefer, McCormick, and Gerber are not. 

So... it's entirely possible that AmbuServe can pick up a zone. Especially considering that I've heard the county will want CAAS accreditation in 2015. Although personally I just don't see McCormick losing two whole zones to an IFT Co over a sticker on the back of the rigs lol


----------



## ITBITB13 (Nov 2, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Only 5 companies actually bid on Torrance: Gerber, AmeriCare, McCormick, AMBUSERVE, and GCTI.
> 
> Even though they're currently an IFT only company,  AmbuServe IS CAAS accredited. Of the 6 current 911 ambulance companies in LA Co, only AMR, AmeriCare, and Care are also. Schaefer, McCormick, and Gerber are not.
> 
> So... it's entirely possible that AmbuServe can pick up a zone. Especially considering that I've heard the county will want CAAS accreditation in 2015. Although personally I just don't see McCormick losing two whole zones to an IFT Co over a sticker on the back of the rigs lol




I WOULD LOSE ALL FAITH IN EMS IF AMBUSERVE GETS ANY FIRE CONTRACT.

Don't get me started on that company. I gave up a year of my life there. How they have been able to get and keep that CAAS accreditation brainf***s me every time I think about it. 

Lord have mercy on all of Torrance's citizens if they get that contract.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 2, 2013)

You could report them to CAAS...


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 2, 2013)

Considering we have two years till we know for sure, I don't see the point in mulling over this so early. A lot can happen in two years' time. I say we kick this back up in 2015 a month before the bid. At that time, we can start pouring out the rumors.
I'm not even going to dignify the LA City rumor with a big response. All I'll say is that rumor is several years old and has moved nowhere. 

As a side note:
Has anyone heard that LA Co. Fire is requiring that contractors use "mod" ambulances instead of "vanbulances" for the 2016 contract? Or is that yet another one from the rumor mill?


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd guess LA City would go an ambulance operator eoute way before totally going private.


----------



## Mike S (Jul 30, 2014)

The fire contracts for LA County Fire come up in 2015.  

The faces and ownership of many of the companies have changed.  Off shore oil owns Care now (Falck), Geber sold to Falck, McCormick was in the process of selling to Falck and it was set off course.  Schaefer is solid in their areas and have never considered selling.  AmeriCare will not sell and is family owned and operated and one of the few left with conglomerates gobbling up companies.  I started it from scratch in 1995/6 and we have been operating ever since.  We broke into 911 in 1998 rather quickly and have continued to grow 911 service and non-emergency services ever since.  Falck is now expanding heavily into non-emergency now that Care sold to them so they are spreading resources thin to compete in the non-emergency world . . . which is the life source of private ambulance (not the 911).

There is nothing for us to lose as we do not run any of these areas that are bidding.  Santa Monica and Torrance bid spate to the county.  Downey/Compton put out a bid but no ambulance companies bid on it (with a compliant bid) so the area is non-contracted and their center can call anyone on their list (Both Compton and Downey have their own BLS rigs and maintain their 201 rights).  Liberty is in the City and gets the majority of calls when they have a rig available.  Care will back them up too.  We (AmeriCare) will not respond from out of the city anymore so we take the calls only if we have a unit in the city.  We run all of Santa Monica and the Torrance bid is coming up.  We will be bidding on Torrance as it was a short term contract and Gerber sold the company after they had it awarded.

You may hear rumors but now all bids must be put in RFP form, submitted to the state for approval, the RFP will be published, and the compliant companies (generally with 3 years plus of 911 and CAAS) can bid on the areas.  The bids are done by panels that apply the state mandated and accepted grading system.  The highest graded bidders that are compliant get the contract.  Should "rumors" sway a county counsel member and they vote in an alternative company the "exclusive" rights to the 911 EOA would not be passed to the company so they would risk a non-201 award (in other words it could end up on a rotation with all licensed companies) so I doubt rumors would sway the bidding process.  The panels grade the companies on their ability to provide the service, past 911 compliance (we have been 100% on all 911 contracts for over a decade now), sometimes CAAS gets you higher levels, your radio systems (we have two towers and our own repeater), you ability to operate in a disaster (we have been to all FEMA responses since 2005 and sent a strike team of 15 units for over 30 days to Hurricane Rita among other FEMA responses), and your stations . . . sometimes there are some other grading criteria.  Non licensed companies can generally not bid as well as 911 experience is generally a prequalifying factor.  

Right now all areas for OCFA in Orange County are up for bid and the panels are being assembled.

We look forward for the opportunity to bid and be considered for every 911 contract that comes up in Sothern California.


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

socalmedic said:


> I am all for privatizing EMS in LA city, but I doubt this will happen. besides the fact that they just added 11 BLS ambulances this year and have finally reached their goal of an ambulance in every station. The union will never stand for a reduction in staffing, and the city will not transition these 300 firefighter positions to engines or trucks.



Why do you want EMS to be privatized?  If EMS is kept either 3rd tier standalone or part of a FD, you can get better pay and benefits. Working for a private,  you're just earning money for someone,  granted you're still saving people, but you're someone's pawn to get rich. I'd rather ems remain public


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Why do you want EMS to be privatized?  If EMS is kept either 3rd tier standalone or part of a FD, you can get better pay and benefits. Working for a private,  you're just earning money for someone,  granted you're still saving people, but you're someone's pawn to get rich. I'd rather ems remain public


:rofl::rofl:

As opposed to helping union officers get rich in an FD system? 

So young and naive....


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

usalsfyre said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> As opposed to helping union officers get rich in an FD system?
> 
> So young and naive....



Not sure what you mean? Let me give you a comparison of NYC, an emt-b working privates makes $11 an hour, even if you do 911 through a private you make the same. Working for a hospital you make around $18, and working fdny you make around $15-$16 but you have job stability and benefits and a 25 yr pension.  Working for a private,  I can only retire at 66 and that's if thet don't fire me for someone new so they can pay them less. It takes no skill to do transport


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mike S said:


> We look forward for the opportunity to bid and be considered for every 911 contract that comes up in Sothern California.



Be glad they don't consider employee moral during their process, otherwise you'd be totally out of luck.  I've never seen a company with less employee moral, or with employees with more negative things to say about a company.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 30, 2014)

Mike S, every time I've worked with a former AmeriCare EMT they've never had any good things to say about the company. Just saying if you do an "undercover boss" type thing you may ( most likely) will find things aren't so rosy as they seem..

Gerber has been bought out by Falck and is slowly being 100% folded into Care Ambulance, I.e. once the merger is complete,  there will be no more Gerber Ambulance. My understanding is that the only thing holding it up is the Torrance contract and once that's sorted out, Gerber will be bye-bye. Whether that's Care taking over transports temporarily until a new bid, or McCormick or Gerber will continue along until a new bid, I don't know. But for any company looking to take over, TFD has been "approved to purchase two (2) 2015 Horton 623 rescue ambulances....This will begin to replace the paramedic [rescue] squads and soon they will begin transporting their own patients to hospitals" Source: www.code2high.com


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Not sure what you mean? Let me give you a comparison of NYC, an emt-b working privates makes $11 an hour, even if you do 911 through a private you make the same. Working for a hospital you make around $18, and working fdny you make around $15-$16 but you have job stability and benefits and a 25 yr pension.  Working for a private,  I can only retire at 66 and that's if thet don't fire me for someone new so they can pay them less. It takes no skill to do transport


As opposed to the skill it takes to do BLS 911 or dare I say it, most urban ALS 911? 

I'm saying this. Job stability for FDs very well may not be what people think it is (granted FDNY may be an exception) as I know A LOT of smaller FDs that have furloughed people. And if you think FDs are in EMS for some altruistic notion of "helping people" you're sadly mistaken. Look at Kansas City, DCFEMS or even FDNY. It's about call volume to justify staffing. Chiefs get bigger departments and union presidents get more members. 

There's good and bad of EVERY kind of department. I'm fairly certain a private could do a far better job than DCFEMS or Dallas Fire Rescue whether someone's making money or not. To claim public departments are all about "helping" is buying into their BS and very, very mistaken.

From the standpoint of the patient, I don't give a crap about how much you make or how good the retirement is. I care that you know what you're doing and aren't hamstrung by protocols from last century. But most is EMS forget to look at that side of it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> It takes no skill to do transport



With that single six-word sentence, you pretty much told us all we need to know about your EMS experience.......and thus how much attention we should give what you write on here.


----------



## Mike S (Jul 31, 2014)

I believe LA City would sub it to a staffing company first as they depend on the income.  They are talking about downgrading more and more BLS calls to BLS only units (still LA City).   They have used us for back up recently which has been unheard of ever before.  There is no way they will give up control or make any major change as they will lose their 201 rights.

LACO.  The committee has only spoken of adding CAAS and mileage and age limits to be lesser than what is allowed for non-emergency.  Seems 150k miles and 5 years is mentioned but no specific type of units.

TFD has not gotten any changes approved by the State EMS and they would need to have the county run a bid and they would need to bid on it.  The state guidelines would need to be followed to be able to award it to TFD to retain 201 rights or get them.  Otherwise it will not be an EOA and subject to rotation.

Many FDs are trying to get the bread and butter by staffing a couple units and keeping them busy to get the most revenue and trying to get the private industry to thwart the cost of waiting for the 3rd plus active call before their wheels role.  Unfortunately those plans leave little for the provider and become secondary.  When privates take over a contract they are expected to provide at least some depth for back up of the primary units.  With 2 units it would be impossible to cover Torrance and would provide no depth for back up.  Surrounding cities will want to charge if they rely on the services too often and LA CO takes some time to respond to areas they are not responsible for as a primary and LA City generally wont do it or are just too busy.  Staffing 2 would put lives at risk as they will not be able to subsidize an back up company off those revenues.

Morale:  We get many first time EMTs that apply.  Many first jobs.  People want to run all 911 which we do not offer.  We offer rotation into 911 areas but never totally 911 unless they are a station supervisor assigned to SAMO.  We lose EMTs often times due to morale or money.  The overwhelming majority of EMTs that stay in the industry request to come back.  Probably close to 80% of those that go to other companies.  That is a pretty good sign of a good company.  What really sets people off is we have a no-rehire policy without a 100% approval vote from supervision/management and only if they gave a full 2 week notice.  Generally once denied we see/hear that they are extremely disgruntled with us.  We offer 24s and that is a rate thing.  We do not want to offer 24s but we do it because every time we discuss eliminating them the crews want them. We do a ton for our crews by offering 8, 10, 12, and 24s and offer a ton of training programs to help them grow.  The issue with many EMTs also is they really do not want to be EMTs and become frustrated waiting to become a cop, FF, Paramedic, nurse, etc., although we try to help them with these goals it is really up to them.  We try to give them all we can to enjoy their jobs but really any day is up to them and if they make the best of it they will enjoy it if not the same day can be hated by someone else.  In the past crossing units on non-emergency calls was a huge issue and we still strive to fix that but have gotten better.  That is frustrating for EMTs and us.    All in all ambulance companies are the same.  We make less so our budget is tighter because we would never try the very profitable things that many LA Companies do (Dialysis and non-covered services and trying to make them covered).  When your employees are asked to "create" justification or leave it blank you may make a ton more and may have an easier day but it is ILLEGAL and we wont do it or ask our staff to no matter how easy it would be to do it.  We also wont give kickbacks to hospitals for lucrative contracts so we must operate in our "safe" budget.  You can love your job if you come in and do you check sheet, do you station duties, and run your calls.  I am always monitoring and always available for employee comments.  I spend probably 2 hours a day responding to employees questions and comments.  Not many owners would do that or walk away form the biggest non-emergency contract in LA only because it was causing morale issues.  Hospitals often times treat EMTs poorly and that is frustrating and is difficult for EMTs to keep their head high and it is sad and not like that in other areas.  Kaiser treated our staff, all of them, poorly and made our units run to death on long responses back to back.  I elected to walk away from them solely based on how they treated us.  The EMTs that worked for us during the Kaiser years can attest that it was horrible and we were run ragged with no thank yous just unfounded complaints.  Bottom line is I care about our EMTs daily lives and we are family operated.  Undercover boss would be rough since the EMT forms need to be filled out true and correct.  I certainly don't mind running calls or going on long hard disaster responses myself.

The job is what it is.  It is a stepping stone and Medicare is lowering rates over and over and more and more 911 agencies that do transport are coming up with alternative plans due to lower R/Is not being worth it.  Downey tried but got no takers.  Orange tried and got no takers.  

I get occasional emails from EMT life so I pop on and try to explain things from my eyes.  I don't do it that often and I just don't have the time with my regular job and 3 boys to raise but I do like to put it out there.  Anyone can comment but don't take my lack of comment of agreeing or disagreeing just that I have said what I can and what you think of it or do with it is up to you.


----------



## blueprint (Jul 31, 2014)

Does anyone know why the McCormick sale never went through with Care/Falck?   Will the same happen with Gerber?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 31, 2014)

Not my monkeys, not my circus.
But last I heard LA City's BLS is all going to Gerber, LA County is putting out their own ALS ambulances, the Torrance contract is going to GCTI, and Americare already sold out to Falck. 
Oh, and isn't Falck owned by the Russian mob?


----------



## MedicJon88 (Jul 31, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Not my monkeys, not my circus.
> But last I heard LA City's BLS is all going to Gerber, LA County is putting out their own ALS ambulances, the Torrance contract is going to GCTI, and Americare already sold out to Falck.
> Oh, and isn't Falck owned by the Russian mob?



Super Troll?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 31, 2014)

No... They are owned by Lego land!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 31, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Not my monkeys, not my circus.
> But last I heard LA City's BLS is all going to Gerber, LA County is putting out their own ALS ambulances, the Torrance contract is going to GCTI, and Americare already sold out to Falck.
> Oh, and isn't Falck owned by the Russian mob?



Falck is a multi-national company based in Denmark. Think AMR on steroids. But from what I understand they don't have too bad of a reputation


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 31, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Falck is a multi-national company based in Denmark. Think AMR on steroids. But from what I understand they don't have too bad of a reputation



I wonder if I can transfer to the denmark base, my parents house isn't too far lmaoo


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I wonder if I can transfer to the denmark base, my parents house isn't too far lmaoo



Heh if American EMS wasn't so backwards it might be possible.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 31, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Falck is a multi-national company based in Denmark. Think AMR on steroids. But from what I understand they don't have too bad of a reputation



Denmark is owned by the Russian mob too, c'mon on guys don't be so naive.


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 31, 2014)

Falck services I think 18 countries,  mainly in europe


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike S said:


> I believe LA City would sub it to a staffing company first as they depend on the income.  They are talking about downgrading more and more BLS calls to BLS only units (still LA City).   They have used us for back up recently which has been unheard of ever before.  There is no way they will give up control or make any major change as they will lose their 201 rights.
> 
> LACO.  The committee has only spoken of adding CAAS and mileage and age limits to be lesser than what is allowed for non-emergency.  Seems 150k miles and 5 years is mentioned but no specific type of units.
> 
> ...



I would work for this guy. 

He's got a realistic view of what EMS often is. We need this perspective more often on here, but when offered it's usually shouted down.


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 31, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> But last I heard LA City's BLS is all going to Gerber, LA County is putting out their own ALS ambulances, the Torrance contract is going to GCTI, and Americare already sold out to Falck.
> Oh, and isn't Falck owned by the Russian mob?



Ha! You funny! 

Feed that rumor mill.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 1, 2014)

usalsfyre said:


> I would work for this guy.
> 
> He's got a realistic view of what EMS often is. We need this perspective more often on here, but when offered it's usually shouted down.



agreed.


----------



## looker (Aug 1, 2014)

Rumor is that Americare Ambulance will soon be raided by FBI. Apparently few former employees are pissed at their do not hire policy and decided to talk to few guys that might be interested in their story :lol: Now this is only a rumor and could be totally false.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 1, 2014)

looker said:


> Rumor is that Americare Ambulance will soon be raided by FBI. Apparently few former employees are pissed at their do not hire policy and decided to talk to few guys that might be interested in their story :lol: Now this is only a rumor and could be totally false.



No way, I heard the exact same thing from this girl that used to work there. And that they had a few EMTs undercover there ( a la "Undercover Boss") just trying to put together enough intel for a search warrant. Because then it's all over, that's basically the same thing as a conviction for all intents and purposes (see the GCTI thread). I mean, rumors always come from somewhere and there's always a decent bit of truth to them. People don't just make stuff up for :censored::censored::censored::censored:s and giggles, that'd just be a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2014)

With a thread like this, let's make sure we follow this particular rule...



> *You agree that you will not use this site to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate*, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of any law. We have the ability to remove objectionable content and we will make every effort to do so, within a reasonable time frame, if we determine that removal is necessary.


----------



## NPO (Aug 9, 2014)

Man... Am I glad I got out of LAco.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 10, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> With a thread like this, let's make sure we follow this particular rule...



Ahh, you got me...
Does it make it all better if I throw "trolling like a boss" at the end of my posts in fine print?


----------



## SkiMaskWay (Aug 29, 2014)

Ivan_13 said:


> I WOULD LOSE ALL FAITH IN EMS IF AMBUSERVE GETS ANY FIRE CONTRACT.
> 
> Don't get me started on that company. I gave up a year of my life there. How they have been able to get and keep that CAAS accreditation brainf***s me every time I think about it.
> 
> Lord have mercy on all of Torrance's citizens if they get that contract.


Not to burst your bubble...but you actually have faith in LA county EMS?...
All we have in LA is a bunch of overworked, under paid , gurney jockeys working for private transport companies disguised as ambulances in order to charge an arm and a leg at the expense of the bright eyed EMTs hoping to some day win the FD lottery. Absolutely depressing. Only ones doing 911 are the Fire Dept employees protected by their Unions.... Its all politics man. Don't drink the kool aid.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 29, 2014)

So leave? Come join us in real EMS, in Kern, San Bernardino, Santa Barbara, SLO. 
Do you what the county EMSA is working for in my county? To keep FD from getting ALS engines, just so I feel that little bit more important on scene. It's a refreshing change coming from.


----------



## Cuf (Sep 5, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about Ambuserve Ambulnce and Shoreline Ambulance merging?


----------



## FoleyArtist (Nov 9, 2014)

anyone have an update on the bids? i'm already hearing rumors that doctors lost all their contracts, care won them, and emergency kept their contracts. also another rumor that lynch might've gotten a zone? the only thing constant about the 2 rumors i heard is CARE swept OC?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 9, 2014)

ProbieMedic said:


> anyone have an update on the bids? i'm already hearing rumors that doctors lost all their contracts, care won them, and emergency kept their contracts. also another rumor that lynch might've gotten a zone? the only thing constant about the 2 rumors i heard is CARE swept OC?


No word around here.  Look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## cmyk (Nov 11, 2014)

Saw this recently:

http://www.voiceofoc.org/countywide...cle_b3417802-6379-11e4-b5f7-7b723784b066.html

"On Oct. 9, the Health Care Agency issued its recommendations to the Board of Supervisors -- which immediately drew fire from ambulance firms.

These recommendations made Care Ambulance Services Inc. of Orange County the big winner, and Doctor’s Ambulance Service of Laguna Hills the most substantial loser of current market share.

AmeriCare lost its only city here, Villa Park. And McCormick Ambulance of Irvine didn’t get into the region’s coveted paramedic support network.

Doctor’s, AmeriCare and McCormick all filed protests, which the county declared moot after the process was cancelled.

...

Events surrounding the zone for Placentia and Yorba Linda were cited by some officials as an example of questionable review tactics.

During the review, the Health Care Agency requested that the two eventual highest bidders -- Emergency and Care -- appear for interview sessions in September before a panel to answer about seven questions.

In final scoring, records show the numerical scores for Care and Emergency Service Inc. of Brea were almost identical, with Emergency Service Inc. rated higher by less than one point."


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 11, 2014)

cmyk said:


> Saw this recently:
> 
> http://www.voiceofoc.org/countywide...cle_b3417802-6379-11e4-b5f7-7b723784b066.html
> 
> ...


LOL its reminiscent of the AMR take over of yesteryear! How did the care bears get stronger when they were accused of favoritism in the past? Oh thats right! European deep pockets aka Faulk.  Will they kill off jobs in LA county as well in the future? Or absorb all the lay offs?


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 15, 2014)

Sounds Like McCormick will take Torrance.


----------



## EMSMEDIC (Apr 29, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> No word around here.  Look forward to hearing about it.


The 911 RFP/contract was approved today by the board of supervisors. Care takes most cities and Emergency retained Yorba Linda and Placentia. Doctors did not take any zone and will only have Laguna Beach left. Doctors and a couple other companies will serve as "backup" to CARE and Emergency for 911.


----------



## Patrick Holland (Dec 7, 2015)

Does anyone think that Schaefer will lose their LA County EOA?


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 7, 2015)

i haven't heard anything of them not loosing it....


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 8, 2015)

Patrick Holland said:


> Does anyone think that Schaefer will lose their LA County EOA?



Oh god yes. After the OC take over by Care, I'm sure Jimmy McNeil is pretty nervous. I would be. Though, Schaefer is in bed pretty deep with the City of Pomona. 

Purely rumors with no substantiation, I've heard that Schaefer has been up for sale for a while. The family's asking price is just way too high for anyone to bite and why pay all that money when you can just take the contract away in another 6-8 months.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 8, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> Oh god yes. After the OC take over by Care, I'm sure Jimmy McNeil is pretty nervous. I would be. Though, Schaefer is in bed pretty deep with the City of Pomona.
> 
> Purely rumors with no substantiation, I've heard that Schaefer has been up for sale for a while. The family's asking price is just way too high for anyone to bite and why pay all that money when you can just take the contract away in another 6-8 months.


The Schaefer kids want nothing to do with the business.  I heard bankruptcy rumors.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 8, 2015)

Considering Schaefer has been the only one to show any serious interest in hiring me lately, reading this is making me go


----------



## FoleyArtist (Dec 8, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Considering Schaefer has been the only one to show any serious interest in hiring me lately, reading this is making me go



what about care, amr, mccormick? any amr IE? they're all actively hiring. care is doing monthly orientations and AMR IE is doing 2 orientations a month!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 8, 2015)

ProbieMedic said:


> what about care, amr, mccormick? any amr IE? they're all actively hiring. care is doing monthly orientations and AMR IE is doing 2 orientations a month!


Hand delivered an app for McCormick per their website instructions, about 3 weeks ago, no phone calls or anything from them so far.

I applied at AMR for Irwindale, Rancho Cucamonga, and Riverside, took their written test, was told I passed, but also that I had just missed their last interview/test group of the year and unless they had a last minute cancellation to not expect a call back until after the new year, this was also about 3 weeks ago, and a few days ago I was on AMRs website and I saw that all three of those apps are now listed on my profile as "Declined/Closed"


----------



## Patrick Holland (Dec 8, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Hand delivered an app for McCormick per their website instructions, about 3 weeks ago, no phone calls or anything from them so far.
> 
> I applied at AMR for Irwindale, Rancho Cucamonga, and Riverside, took their written test, was told I passed, but also that I had just missed their last interview/test group of the year and unless they had a last minute cancellation to not expect a call back until after the new year, this was also about 3 weeks ago, and a few days ago I was on AMRs website and I saw that all three of those apps are now listed on my profile as "Declined/Closed"



PM me dude in regards to McCormick.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Patrick Holland said:


> PM me dude in regards to McCormick.



Sounds like he's going to discourage you, based off his other posts.


----------

